# Eggs Benedict



## legend_018 (Sep 18, 2010)

Every once in awhile I try making eggs benedict "poached eggs, the sauce".
Usually don't have luck. This time I had great luck. yeahhh.

My only problem is, I had to do he sauce 2ce and even after the 2nd time....when it was done it looked nice and smooth and I pretty much used it right away on my eggs. 

BUT I notice just after a mere few minutes in the bowl where the rest of the sauce was, it started looked well ugly looking, all thick and gooey looking, almost like the ingredients were separating right before your eyes. Not a nice smooth sauce anymore. That was my main problem.

Another little problem is although the poached eggs came out awesome!! - there was still some white that sort of floated away in the pan when I initially dropped it in.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 18, 2010)

I use a blender for my hollandaise and have never had any problems.

I put 8 egg yolks in the blender with a shot of lemon juice,S&P and some srihacha pepper sauce (little bit).Turn on slow and add the hot melted butter(1 stick). Never breaks!

As for the eggs make sure you have vinegar in the water and don't get the water rollling.I crack them into a dish and then lower them.It is normal to lose some white.

Some variations we have made;
all on english muffins.

crab and spinach
bacon and avacado
shrimp and peppers
asparagus and tomato


----------



## Selkie (Sep 18, 2010)

Here is a link to your solution for your Hollandaise sauce breaking so soon:

Hollandaise Sauce - Problems, and Solutions

As to dropping your eggs into a pot of swirling vinegar water to poach, yes, little streams of white will slip away. That's normal and nothing to be concerned about. You are adding vinegar to the water, right? Vinegar sets the white almost immediately.

**************************************
An alternative, and what I use, is an egg poacher - a stove top pan with a teflon insert with three depressions (cups) for poaching eggs without being in water. The pot steams the eggs instead of boiling them. I think I paid $6.99 for the pot.

The secret to using it is to brush the cup with butter before cracking the egg into it. Wait until the water comes to a boil (rapid simmer - NOT a hard boil) then add the egg(s), cover and wait exactly 4 minutes before removing.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't be concerned about the poached eggs losing some white.  It happens.  I have seen Jacques Pepin actually trim the edges of poached eggs to make them look better for plating.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 18, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Don't be concerned about the poached eggs losing some white.  It happens.  I have seen Jacques Pepin actually trim the edges of poached eggs to make them look better for plating.



Yep, that's how we were taught!  Thanks for letting out the secret Andy 




As for the hollandaise, you can "save" it by adding a little more melted butter and re-whisking it over warm water until it is smooth again.  Don't add too much though.


----------

